# Arcen



## toschbaer (20. Aug. 2010)

Wer ist bei der Koi Show in Holland?


Wenn jemand Lust hat und nicht allein fahren möchte:  

Ich werde so ca. 8-9°°Uhr aus Exter 32602 losfahren und werde ca. 18°°Uhr Holland verlassen!


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Arcen*

Ich kann leider nicht vorbeischauen, aus Zeitmangel 
- war aber letztes Jahr auch ein bischen enttäuscht von der "biggest Koi Show on Earth"
mach mal schöne Bilder


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Arcen*

viel Spaß ! 
und is nicht so viel von diesen holländischen Keksen !   

Wuzzel


----------



## Doris (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Arcen*

Hi Friedhelm

... und ich hab gedacht, du gehst in den ganz ganz tollen Garten beim Wasserschloss.

Wer keine Lust hat sich die Koi anzuschauen, geht ganz einfach dorthin. Der Garten ist wirklich sehenswert, leider an einem Tag nicht zu schaffen. Wir waren schon viermal dort und haben wohl immer noch nicht alles gesehen.


----------



## toschbaer (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Arcen*

Hallo,



> Wer ist bei der Koi Show in Holland?


War einiges los und ich habe einige bekannte Gesichter gesehen und mit so manchen Koikichi gesprochen

- war aber letztes Jahr auch ein bischen enttäuscht von der "biggest Koi Show on Earth"

Hmmm Simon, 
allso enttäuscht war ich nicht!
Es gab reichlich Stände-Geschäfte dort, einige Angebote und auch sehr schöne Fische, wobei ich sagen muß, das ich mich wirklich zurückgehalten habe; ich war wirklich überrascht, das es dort so günstig war   (deshalb auch keine Karte dabei)  
Allso nur das gekauft, welches ich auch tragen konnte.: Natürlich keine Fische, aber einen kleinen Bonsai für mein Ahornwald, 10 l Mutag Chips zur Probe und ein wenig schnikschnak


viel Spaß ! 
und is nicht so viel von diesen holländischen Keksen !  
Danke Karsten und Gruß an Heiko 
Du weißt doch, haste .... in der Tasche- immer was zu nasche :smoki


Hi Friedhelm

... und ich hab gedacht, du gehst in den ganz ganz tollen Garten beim Wasserschloss.

Hi Doris, 
als ich auf dem Rückgang war, habe ich mir im Wasserschloss angeschaut und dort eine Tasse Kaffee getrunken und Dein Satz ist 


> Wer keine Lust hat sich die Koi anzuschauen, geht ganz einfach dorthin. Der Garten ist wirklich sehenswert, leider an einem Tag nicht zu schaffen. Wir waren schon viermal dort und haben wohl immer noch nicht alles gesehen


Gruß auch an Erwin




So nun Bilder von ....


----------



## toschbaer (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Arcen*

und....


----------



## toschbaer (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Arcen*

und ..                                                                                                      

 Hmmm   na Ja



Regenbogenelritzen   

LG
Friedhelm


----------

